# How to Make a MONSTER! My Frankenstein's Monster Inspired Candy Dispenser. PT. 1



## Theycallme_mr (Oct 10, 2014)

*How to Make a MONSTER! My Frankenstein's Monster Inspired Candy Dispenser. PT. 2*









Frank’s bolts were made from thick and thin cardboard, hot glue and foil. After I sealed the raw cardboard, I used wood putty around the head of the bolts. Then lightly knocked it down and shaped them to give them an angled look but still have texture. I gave them a quick burst with the spray Truck Bed Liner. It gave it a nice texture without making them too gritty. I finished them with silver/metallic and a very light detailing of gold to catch the light. I put a very thin layer of epoxy around the edges where a hand would touch them the most as they turned it 180* to release the candy during the Trick or Treat rush hour. 









To continue with the realistic effects I coated his teeth in a very thin coat of Epoxy. I mixed it in batches and applied it with a brush. It gives him a nice monster-y look without having to clear coat and make the entire thing look shiny, which would have ruined the effect, in my opinion. 

On the left, you can see I put a very light skip coat of epoxy, just at the end of a small paint brush handle and skipped it along the end of the tongue and up the middle to give it a semi wet look when the light hits it. 









Here is Frank in action on Halloween night. The picture on the left is what kids saw when they came up to get candy. We were at the top of a driveway so he looked even bigger as they came up the small hill. The middle pic is Frank’s internal glow. The picture far right is a look at the access hatch and finished hopper up top. The candy bowl has been removed to see inside the mouth and behind him are where the small smoke machine, fan and rest of the lighting go. The small, quiet fan was used to make the thick smoke billow up through his head and out the top and through the open areas in his jaw. It also pushed smoke through open places in the arc reactor which appeared to be steam coming from within.









Upon completion, My Monster Frank stands just about 56” tall. A little over 2’ wide and has an arm reach of 32”. 

His torso is 6” deep and the additional small platform that attaches to it measures 17”wide by 18” to the tip of the fingers. 

His candy bowl jaw measures about 5X7”. Despite his appearance, Frank only weighs about 10lbs. I placed a 25lbs weight in the bottom of his torso to steady him as he delivers candy. He performed very well on Halloween. He was a LOT of work and a lot of fun to build. I look forward to creating friends for him in the near future to fill the rest of my lab. Thanks for hanging out with us. 





























*“It is true, we shall be Monsters, cut off from the world; but on that account we shall be more attached to one another.”

-Mary Shelly, Frankenstein*


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Love what you have done. Particularly the colour selections you have made. The colours bring him to life.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That is such a cool idea!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Love this - Frankie was always one of my favourite monsters.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

thats so fantastic and so well done Im gonna have to call you SIR....


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

This is such a great thread! Why do you only have 13 posts over a 1 year time frame!? I look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## etheral (Oct 28, 2015)

Such a lot of work and very clear pictures. Thanks for sharing. He looks wonderful. I cant wait to meet his "friends"


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing! Very nicely done! (Love the stylized, cartoony look too, by the way.)


----------

